# Nail Dotter Tools



## mena22787 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey ladies

I'm wondering if anyone would know of where to get something like this?  It's a nail dotter that's got changeable dotting tools (kind of looks like a pen).  I've looked online at Sally's but they don't seem to have anything like this... TIA!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 22, 2010)

:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

no one??


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 22, 2010)

They don't have much in the way of these things at Sally's with the interchanging ends.  They have this, but it's only one size:

So Easy - So Easy Double Up Detailing/Dotting Nail Brush

If you're looking to shop online, Trans Design, Inc. has some great nail art tools.  Go to the "Nail Art Colors & Stickers" section and pick "Brushes & Tools" along the top.  Not exactly what you've pictured, but close!

An alternative if you want to buy it in a B&M store is also to go to a craft store like Michael's and get what's called an embossing tool in the scrapbooking section.  They work just as well!

Not sure if that helped because I didn't actually answer your question, but hopefully it gives you some ideas!


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_They don't have much in the way of these things at Sally's with the interchanging ends.  They have this, but it's only one size:

So Easy - So Easy Double Up Detailing/Dotting Nail Brush

If you're looking to shop online, Trans Design, Inc. has some great nail art tools.  Go to the "Nail Art Colors & Stickers" section and pick "Brushes & Tools" along the top.  Not exactly what you've pictured, but close!

An alternative if you want to buy it in a B&M store is also to go to a craft store like Michael's and get what's called an embossing tool in the scrapbooking section.  They work just as well!

Not sure if that helped because I didn't actually answer your question, but hopefully it gives you some ideas!_

 
sooo helpful!! thanks so much!


----------

